# Cat rig from coat hanger. Catfish tips and tricks for beginners.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Easy DIY tips to help people get started.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL10B5901DFA0DCA48&feature=view_all


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

*Feedback wanted by WillCFish.*

Has anyone had a chance to try this?


----------

